# Heimkino Beratung (Sound)



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

So ich brauche für mein Heimkino noch gescheite Boxen, allerdings kenne ich mich auf diesem Gebiet absolut nicht aus.
Am besten wäre natürlich 5.1, es sollte alles nicht zu teuer sein so maximal 200-350€ etwa.

Frage ist:
1. Was brauch ich alles?
2. Wie wird das alles angeschlossen?
3. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


P.S.
Fernseher und BluRay Player vorhanden


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

Also bei einem Budget von 350 € wird das nichts gescheites. Spare lieber nicht an der falschen Stelle und erhöhe dein Budget auf mindestens 600 - 700 € für 5.1.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Ginge für das Budget ein 2.1 das man später auf 5.1 aufrüsten kann???


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ginge für das Budget ein 2.1 das man später auf 5.1 aufrüsten kann???



Wenn dann 2.0, dann hast du aber schon nen guten Klang. 

Es sei denn, dein Opa/Vater/Bruder hat noch irgendwo nen Amp rumliegen, dann bekommste mit Magnats Supreme 1000 oder 2000 schon relativ gute LS.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

2.0 würde auch reichen. 
Also die Magnat Supreme 1000 oder 2000, was brauch ich da noch für??
N AMP hab ich nicht.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

So wie es aussieht haben wir wohl doch noch einen Verstärker, allerdings wohl nur einen für Stereo.
Mir wurde außerdem die Logitech Z5500 empfohlen, nur weiß ich nicht ob das fürs Heimkino das richtige ist. Ich würde vor allem ne Menge Geld sparen.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht haben wir wohl doch noch einen Verstärker, allerdings wohl nur einen für Stereo.
> Mir wurde außerdem die Logitech Z5500 empfohlen, nur weiß ich nicht ob das fürs Heimkino das richtige ist. Ich würde vor allem ne Menge Geld sparen.



Vom Logitech Z5500 wuerde ich die Finger lassen. Was fuer ein Amp ist dass denn? Fuer den Stereo Amp kann ich dir die Canton GLE 470 fuer 400 euro dass Paar empfehlen:

Canton GLE 470 Standlautsprecher Stck (versch. Farben) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Wieso sollte man davon die Finger lassen??
Wie gesagt kenn mich da 0 aus.
Der AMP müsste Stereo sein, allerdings schon locker 15-20 Jahre alt.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man davon die Finger lassen??
> Wie gesagt kenn mich da 0 aus.
> Der AMP müsste Stereo sein, allerdings schon locker 15-20 Jahre alt.



Die Satelliten vom Z5500 haben keinen dedizierten Hochtoener und der Subwoofer schiebt sich in den Vordergrund. Dass ist nicht gut. Wie gesagt, mit richtigen Stand-Lautsprechern waerst du besser bedient. 

Was fuer eine Impedanz hat denn der AMP und von welcher Marke ist der?


----------



## krauthead (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Vom Logitech Z5500 wuerde ich die Finger lassen. Was fuer ein Amp ist dass denn? Fuer den Stereo Amp kann ich dir die Canton GLE 470 fuer 400 euro dass Paar empfehlen:
> 
> Canton GLE 470 Standlautsprecher Stck (versch. Farben) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



ich hoffe du hast das hier einfach nur überlesen:


Equitas schrieb:


> Am besten wäre natürlich 5.1, es sollte alles nicht zu teuer sein so maximal 200-350€ etwa.



Und ja, ich weiß dass man sich um so ein relativ geringes Budget nichts richtiges erwarten kann.
Zumindest nichts was Audiophile zufrieden stellen würde.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Die Satelliten vom Z5500 haben keinen dedizierten Hochtoener und der Subwoofer schiebt sich in den Vordergrund. Dass ist nicht gut. Wie gesagt, mit richtigen Stand-Lautsprechern waerst du besser bedient.
> 
> Was fuer eine Impedanz hat denn der AMP und von welcher Marke ist der?



Sagt mir jetzt nicht allzu viel, habe atm die Logitech X530 am PC und finde die eig. schon recht gut.

Den AMP müsste ich erst suchen, der steht irgendwo aufm Dachboden.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

krauthead schrieb:


> Und ja, ich weiß dass man sich um so ein relativ geringes Budget nichts richtiges erwarten kann.
> Zumindest nichts was Audiophile zufrieden stellen würde.



Dass muss der TE fuer sich entscheiden. 

@TE
Willst du besseren Stereo Klang oder schlechteren Surround Klang? Du koenntest dir auch einen 5.1 Receiver und erstmal nur zwei Kompaktlautpsrecher kaufen und wenn du besser bei Kasse bist auf 5.1 aufruesten.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Was wäre denn in meinem Budget für 2 Kompaktlautsprecher und n 5.1 Reciever??
Und klingen die dann wirklich sooo viel besser wie das Z5500???


----------



## krauthead (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Die Satelliten vom Z5500 haben keinen dedizierten Hochtoener und der Subwoofer schiebt sich in den Vordergrund.



Also der Subwoofer den wir daheim haben bleibt brav unter seinem Tisch.
Keine Ahnung was du da für ein eigenartiges Modell hattest  

Und vorallem wäre das auch nur Einstellungssache


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Was wäre denn in meinem Budget für 2 Kompaktlautsprecher und n 5.1 Reciever??
> Und klingen die dann wirklich sooo viel besser wie das Z5500???



Ich wuerde erstmal den alten Stereo Amp weiterverwenden und die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 kaufen fuer 60 euro dass Paar:

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Wenn du etwas mehr entbehren kannst wuerde ich wie schon vorher gesagt die Canton GLE 407 nehmen und erstmal auf 5.1 Sound verzichten.

Wenn du dann etwas mehr Geld hast kannst du einen 5.1 Receiver kaufen und die Boxen auch auf 5.1 aufruesten. Bei deinem aktuellen Budget ist einfach kein gescheiter 5.1 Receiver mit drin.



krauthead schrieb:


> Also der Subwoofer den wir daheim haben bleibt brav unter seinem Tisch.
> Keine Ahnung was du da für ein eigenartiges Modell hattest
> 
> Und vorallem wäre das auch nur Einstellungssache



Dass ist alles relativ. Als ich noch mein Logitech System hatte dachte ich auch dass waere super toll.


----------



## krauthead (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist alles relativ. Als ich noch mein Logitech System hatte dachte ich auch dass waere super toll.



Genügt doch auch im Regelfall, sofern man nicht immer das beste und tollste benötigt 

Aber dass muss schlussendlich sowieso der TE selbst entscheiden


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Gut, ich weiß eben nur nicht ob der AMP überhaupt noch geht.
Wenn nicht, was könnte ich dann für einen nehmen? Der nicht übermäßig teuer ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

> Und vorallem wäre das auch nur Einstellungssache



Nein, ist leider keine Einstellungssache. Der Subwoofer vom Z5500 (genau wie die Subs von Teufel, Edifier etc.) kommt nicht wirklich sehr tief und spielt deshalb sehr dominant, um den fehlenden Tiefgang zu kaschieren. Wenn man den nun zurückschraubt wirkt es sehr schnell sehr dünn. Das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Lieber sollte man gleich ein System mit ausgeglichenem Klang holen.

350€ für AV-Receiver _und_ Lautsprecher ist ziemlich wenig. Ein ordentlicher AV-Receiver allein kostet schon um die 300€.
Wenn du aber den Stereo-Amp vorerst nutzen kannst und willst würde ich dir als Kompakt-Lautsprecher für den Anfang die Magnat Quantum 603 oder Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 empfehlen. Wenn du für die Lautsprecher auch 400€ ausgeben kannst wären die Elac BS63 auch eine echte Empfehlung wert. Oder du könntest zu den Magnat Quantum 605 greifen, dann hättest du schon ordentliche Standlautsprecher und bräuchtest in nächster Zeit auch keinen Subwoofer, denn Bass erzeugen Standlautsprecher auch so schon ne Menge...zumindest mehr als es die Subwoofer von Logitech und Teufel können, und dabei spielen die Standlautsprecher auch noch merklich präziser.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Gut, ich weiß eben nur nicht ob der AMP überhaupt noch geht.
> Wenn nicht, was könnte ich dann für einen nehmen? Der nicht übermäßig teuer ist.



Meinst du jetzt einen Stereo oder Surround Amp? Gute Stereo Amps bekommt mann schon neu ab 150 euro. Gute 5.1 Receiver kosten mindestens 300 euro.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

So hab gerade erfahren das wir wohl noch Verstärker + Boxen haben. Werd ich morgen mal den Dachboden erforschen gehen und dann berichten.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> So hab gerade erfahren das wir wohl noch Verstärker + Boxen haben. Werd ich morgen mal den Dachboden erforschen gehen und dann berichten.



Eventuell kannst du vielleicht sogar noch die alten Boxen weiterverwenden.


----------



## Menthe (27. August 2010)

Habe den Dachboden durchforstet und die Boxen gefunden, allerdings ist der AMP nicht aufzufinden.
Die Boxen haben diesen Anschluss. Kann ich die an heutigen AMP's noch verwenden??


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Habe den Dachboden durchforstet und die Boxen gefunden, allerdings ist der AMP nicht aufzufinden.
> Die Boxen haben diesen Anschluss. Kann ich die an heutigen AMP's noch verwenden??



Solche Anschluesse habe ich noch nie gesehen? Koenntest du mal ein Foto der Boxen und dem Anschluss zusammen bitte machen.


----------



## Menthe (27. August 2010)

Gerne, hier ist es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

Also ich bin mir selber da jetzt nicht so sicher aber theoretisch muesstest du die Boxen auch an modernen Amps anklemmen koennen. Dass Ende vom Stecker auf dem Bild, geht der zu den Boxen oder zum Amp?


----------



## Menthe (27. August 2010)

Das Kabel ist so an den Boxen dran, deshalb würde das Ende zum AMP gehen. Der aber nicht aufzufinden ist^^


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist so an den Boxen dran, deshalb würde das Ende zum AMP gehen. Der aber nicht aufzufinden ist^^



Dass ist nicht verwunderlich dass du dass andere Ende nicht findest. Dass andere Kabel Ende musst du hinten an den Verstaerker dranklemmen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

Das ist ja mal n krummes Ding 

Sollte aber möglich sein, wenn du nen netten Amp hast. Da wird das Kabel durchgeschnibbelt und dann eben am Amp angeklemmt


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

Das ist nen Stecker einer (ur-)alten Norm . Wenn das Kabel eine Polaritätsangabe hat (irgendeine Markierung) kann man den Stecker abknippsen.
Ich weiß gerade nicht wie die Belegung ist (Platt=Masse?).


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist nen Stecker einer (ur-)alten Norm . Wenn das Kabel eine Polaritätsangabe hat (irgendeine Markierung) kann man den Stecker abknippsen.
> Ich weiß gerade nicht wie die Belegung ist (Platt=Masse?).



Ist ja total wurst, weil Wechselspannung.


----------



## Menthe (27. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist nicht verwunderlich dass du dass andere Ende nicht findest. Dass andere Kabel Ende musst du hinten an den Verstaerker dranklemmen.



Ich habe gesagt das der AMP nicht aufzufinden ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

> Ist ja total wurst, weil Wechselspannung.



technisch ja, aber wenn man sie verpolt anschließt hat man ne 180° Phasendrehung 
Das sind ganz normale Lautsprecher-Stecker. Die nimmt man dafür, wenn die Lautsprecherkabel von Verstärker zu den Lautsprecher-Positionen in der Wand verlegt sind. Da sind dann Steckdosen in der Wand mit den entsprechenden Buchsen. Haben wir hier auch im Wohnzimmer. Du kannst den Stecker aber einfach abschneiden und die blanken Kabel in den Verstärker klemmen. Musst halt nur gucken, dass du irgendwie rausfindest welche Ader Plus und welche Minus ist.

Was sind denn das für Lautsprecher die du gefunden hast?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> technisch ja, aber wenn man sie verpolt anschließt hat man ne 180° Phasendrehung



Ja mag sein, aber so wichtig ist das nun auch nicht, wie es manche einem weiß machen wollen... Und Phasendrehung ist ein ziemlich falscher ausdruck  Es gibt ja nur eine Phase...


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt das der AMP nicht aufzufinden ist.



Willst du denn jetzt erst mal die alten Boxen weiterverwenden oder ein komplett neues 5.1 System aufbauen?


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Für ein komplett neues 5.1 System fehlt mir das Geld. Und ob die 2 Boxen noch funktionieren weiß ich auch nicht.

Könnt ihr mir n Reciever, egal ob Stereo oder 5.1 empfehlen der nicht zu teuer ist??


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Für ein komplett neues 5.1 System fehlt mir das Geld. Und ob die 2 Boxen noch funktionieren weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir n Reciever, egal ob Stereo oder 5.1 empfehlen der nicht zu teuer ist??



Also gute 5.1 Receiver sind nicht gerade billig. Ich wuerde den Denon AVR-1610 nehmen. Der kostet 340 euro:

Denon AVR-1610 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

Also bei den LS Steckern ist der Runde + und der abgeflachte Pin - 

Allerdings bei der Tatsache das diese Stecker zwischen 1960 und 1980 genuzt wurden, sind die Lautsprecher mindestens über 30 jahre alt. d.h sie haben mit aller warscheinlichkeit Schaumstoffsicken, und die dürften nach einigen jahren aufm Dachboden zerstört sein, da bei der Hitze unter dach der weichmacher in den Sicken sich verflüchtigt und diese dadurch zerbrösseln, falls sie noch vorhanden sind, ist die warscheinlichkeit das die Sicken im betrieb sich auflösen sehr sehr hoch, daher würd ich mich evt gleich nach neuen Lautsprecher umschauen. Aber mach mal ein Bild von den hübschen Teilen, vieleicht hast du das glück und es sind welche mit Gummi Sicken ( hat Isophon damals bei den sehr guten Lautsprechern immer verwendet z.b, aber auch Grundig hat Lautsprecher mit Gummisicken )


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Wo finde ich diese Sicken denn???

Gibt es keine Reciever die günstiger sind?^^


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Reciever die günstiger sind?^^



Doch, aber am Receiver wuerde ich nicht sparen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

Die Sicken sind die Bauteile bei Lautsprechern, welche Membran mit dem Chassis verbinden. 
Das gelb markierte hier http://www.foamsicken.de/faq/img2.jpg 

Aber mach einfach mal bitte Bilder von den Boxen, dann kann ich dir mit höchster warscheinlichkeit auch genauere angaben zu den Boxen machen. 

Billiger Receiver mit aktzeptabler austattung und leistung 
Yamaha RX-V367 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Das Problem ist, das die Boxen wohl selber zusammengebaut wurden. Als Bausatz damals.
Ich denke ich werde den Reciever und die Boxen hier nehmen. Was meint ihr dazu???
Man kann ja später aufrüsten.



Edit:
Was haltet ihr von diesem Reciever??
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-HW-C50...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283009338&sr=8-2


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Deine Zusammenstellung ist gut. Nimm aber auf jeden Fall den Yamaha und nicht den Samsung Receiver.


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Was ist den an dem Samsung schlecht?
Hab hier n TV und n BD Player von Samsung, beide sehr gut.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (28. August 2010)

Falls du dich nochmal umentscheiden willst, hier noch so eine Art kleiner Geheimtipp: hirsch-ille.de - Jamo - S 426 HCS 3 (Wenge)

Betreibe die am Onkyo TX 508 und bin total zufrieden. Haben auch einen ziemlich kräftigen Bass, für meine Mietwohnung schon fast zu viel^^


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Kann mal jemand was zu dem Samsung Reciever sagen???

@vin vom Dorf
Sehen zwar schön aus, doch würde das mein Budget sprengen. Ich brauch ja noch einen Reciever.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das die Boxen wohl selber zusammengebaut wurden. Als Bausatz damals.



Was soll daran nen problem sein ? Das klingt sogar noch viel interessanter, mach einfach mal bitte bilder, kann auch gut sein das du da echte schätzchen hast ohne es zu wissen, wenn das bekannte Chassis sind dann würd ich die warscheinlich auch am aussehen erkennen 

Lass die Finger vom Samsung ! Die können zwar gute TV´s und Co bauen, aber Verstärker ist einfach nicht Samsungs gebiet und daher haben die gegen marken die auf dem gebiet schon nen halbes jahrundert erfahrung haben einfach keine Chance.


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Die Boxen sind von außen einfach nur Holzplatten und vorne ist ein Stück Stoff drüber. Kann man also nicht viel sehen, muss auch erstmal schauen wo meine Cam ist 

Gut wenn kein Samsung, wie wäre es dann mit dem hier?
Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. August 2010)

Der is imo auch ok. 
Jetzt aber mal zurück zu den Lautsprechern - da bin ich nämlich gespannt


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2010)

Ich schau ob ich morgen meine Cam finde, und irgendwie an die Boxen rankomme^^


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich schau ob ich morgen meine Cam finde, und irgendwie an die Boxen rankomme^^



Fotografier die auch ohne Stoff-Gitter damit mann die Membranen sieht.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. August 2010)

Jep das wär wichtig, sonst nüzt es nichts


----------



## Menthe (29. August 2010)

So, da die Boxen ja selber zusammengebaut wurden (als Bausatz) und die meinen Eltern gehören will ich da nicht zuviel dran rumschrauben. 
Das Stoffgitter vorne lässt sich nämlicht nicht wirklich entfernen.

Aber das hier könnte ich doch so nehmen??

Reciever

Boxen


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> So, da die Boxen ja selber zusammengebaut wurden (als Bausatz) und die meinen Eltern gehören will ich da nicht zuviel dran rumschrauben.
> Das Stoffgitter vorne lässt sich nämlicht nicht wirklich entfernen.
> 
> Aber das hier könnte ich doch so nehmen??
> ...



Ja, kannst du nehmen.


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

EDIT: Aktion beendet.....
Mein Beitrag hat sich erledigt.

Decoderstation3 for free - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Wieder ein "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen" Thread.
> 
> Aktuell gibts ne gute Teufel Aktion.
> Siehe Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...sonderaktion-lautsprecher-gratis-decoder.html
> ...



Dafür ist Magnat auch langlebiger und nicht so eine Plastikgranate wie das Teufel. Auch wenns schwer zu etragen ist: Magnat ist da einfach viel besser und mit Receiver auch vielseitiger.


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

Warum schwer zu ertragen?

Magnat ist teurer, wers Geld hat und ausgeben will, prima. Die Teufel Variante ist ( auch ohne Decoderstation Aktion ) günstiger.

Pfff... in dem Unterforum ist ja noch schlimmer wie im Forum Grafikkarten. Darf man nicht mal nen Pups lassen.

PS: 





> so eine Plastikgranate wie das Teufel


 mit 12 Jahren Garantie....



> Magnat ist da einfach viel besser und mit Receiver auch vielseitiger.


Und auch hier wird wieder am Beitragssteller ersuchen vorbei geschossen. Frag dich mal ob jeder die gleichen Ansprüche hat wie du? Meinst du das ist so?

_"Nimm Geforce GTX480 die ist einfach viel besser, da haste Cuda und Physix, mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten wie mit ner ollen billigen Ati"_ <- so hört sich das für mich an. Sind Sachen wo auch kein Mensch braucht und niemals vermissen wird.


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

So melde ich auch mal wieder 

Ich muss leider bis Mitte/Ende Oktober warten bis ich mir den Reciever/Boxen kaufen kann, vlt. wirds bis dahin noch was anderes.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

Dann informier du dich erstmal richtig, ehe du hier solche Sachen loslässt. Das Ziel unseres Forums ist es, für wenig Geld viel Gutes zu bekommen. Und das gibts für max. 350 € eben nur bei Magnat und nicht bei Teufel, welches Null mit Hi-Fi zu tun hat.



> mit 12 Jahren Garantie....



Toll. 12 Jahre auf den Lack , absolute Glanzleistung. Auf Membranen, Frequenzweiche nur 2 Jahre. Magnat bietet hier 5 Jahre. 



> "Nimm Geforce GTX480 die ist einfach viel besser, da haste Cuda und Physix, mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten wie mit ner ollen billigen Ati" <- so hört sich das für mich an. Sind Sachen wo auch kein Mensch braucht und niemals vermissen wird.



Dann hast du das Prinzip Sound nicht verstanden.


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

> Dann informier du dich erstmal richtig, ehe du hier solche Sachen loslässt. Toll. 12 Jahre auf den Lack , absolute Glanzleistung. Auf Membranen, Frequenzweiche nur 2 Jahre. Magnat bietet hier 5 Jahre.


Ja das sollte man tun...



> 3. Gewährleistung und Garantie
> Die Lautsprecher Teufel GmbH übernimmt eine Garantieverpflichtung nach den folgenden Bestimmungen.
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: AGB - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

Wird das hier jetzt zum Diskussions Thread oder was?


----------



## 4clocker (3. September 2010)

Ne da zanken sich bloß wieder zwei Fanboys 
Magnat stink, Teufel auch...hat aber ne bessere Preis/Leistung

Concept S +R - Heimkino Systeme - Lautsprecher Teufel

Oder einfach
http://www.teufel.de/heimkino-systeme/cinebar-50.html


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

Nur das ich keine 699€ zur Verfügung habe


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

> Ne da zanken sich bloß wieder zwei Fanboys


Wegen dem Wort Fanboy hab ich schonmal ne gelbe Karte bekommen.
Außerdem solltest bevor du so dumme Sprüche drückst, mal vorne dran lesen.

Mir gehts genau darum das die einen sagen Teufel super geil und die anderen Magant geil und wieder andere Klippsch geil. Das ist hier im Soundunterforum extrem. Ich selbst hab so gut wie kein Plan von der Materie, aber eins weiß ich, wenn 350€ Budget zur Verfügung stehen, dann kann man dahin gehend auch was empfehlen. Wenn nicht kann manns stecken lassen. Weil jede Empfehlung hier geht dann immer gleich doppelt oder dreifach so hoch. Das sind dann keine guten Empfehlungen.
Davon hat Equitas überhaupt nix außer das er dann vl. TrippleXQL-DTS-DOLBY-super-Souround-QuadroLoop Modus einstellen kann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Roal464z_b4

@Equitas
Statt den 200er Magnat kannst dir auch 4* 100er holen. Die passen besser in das Budget. Dazu http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Monitor...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283532300&sr=8-1 und dann den Yamaha 367.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

4clocker schrieb:


> Ne da zanken sich bloß wieder zwei Fanboys
> Magnat stink, Teufel auch...hat aber ne bessere Preis/Leistung
> 
> Concept S +R - Heimkino Systeme - Lautsprecher Teufel
> ...



Da geb Ich Fuddles Recht: das grenzt hier an ner gelb-roten Karte. Zumal Ich nicht wirklich viel von Magnat halte, ebesno wenig von Teufel. 

Aber hier im Anwender bereich bis 350 € ist ein Magnat 2.1 System einfach empfehlenswerter, wenn man auch mal mit Spaß Musik hören möchte.



> Wenn nicht kann manns stecken lassen. Weil jede Empfehlung hier geht  dann immer gleich doppelt oder dreifach so hoch. Das sind dann keine  guten Empfehlungen.



Aha, wo haben wir sowas empfohlen?


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

Ok das "jede" Empfehlung geht zu doppeltem Preis nehme ich zurück, sorry.

Ich mein wir reden hier aber über ganz andere Summen als wenn man zum Beispiel PC Hardware kauft. Statt einer 470GTX eine 480GTX empfehlen, das macht 100€ aus. Aber grade die Leute wo nur nach einfachen 5.1 fragen werden 500-1000€ Anlagen vorgeschlagen, auch wenn das für guten Sound nicht viel Geld ist. Trotzdem bleibt es vieeeel Geld.

Das steht dann teilweise in keiner Relation mehr. Mein erstes Auto hat weniger gekostet. EDIT: Mit und in dem Auto hatte ich sicherlich mehr Spaß wie mit einer 5.000€ Anlage in meinem ganzen Leben 

Aber wird halt recht schnell und leichtfertig etwas empfohlen was exponentiell teurer ist als das Budget der Beitragsersteller zu läßt ( Stichwort Bedarfsanalyse ). Ich bezieh mich da allgemein auf das Unterforum hier, hab hier überhaupt erst mal massig über Wochen mitgelesen bevor ich überhaupt hier was geschrieben hab was nicht meinen Thread betrifft... 

Der Magnat Vorschlag ist ja auch gut wie ich bereits schrieb, aber er hat nunmal 350€ als MAX Budget angegeben. Also wenn er Zeit hat und Stück für Stück kauft dann halt die 200er Magnat oder die Klasse drunter die 100er.

Also dem TE kann man doch auch die Magnat 100 zu 60€ empfehlen oder nicht?


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

Was ist den der Größte Unterschied zwischen den 100er und den 200er Boxen von Magnat??


----------



## 4clocker (4. September 2010)

Mensch Jungs das mit dem "Fanboy" war nur Spaßig gemeint, deswegen war auch der Smiley dahinter.
Ich fands bloss amüsant weils immerzu nur Teufel, Magnat, Teufel, Magnat, Teufel, Magnat hin und her ging.


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2010)

200 und 100 unterscheiden sich darin, dass die 100er weniger Potenz im Tieftonbereich besitzt. 

@fuddels: Du vergisst hier das Teufel keinesfalls die Grenzen der Physikaushebeln kann. Zu wenig Volumen fällt spätestens dann auf wenn man bei bekannten mal ein "großes" Set gehört hat. Und dann ist die Enttäuschung groß.
Zumal eine Soundanlage eine Langjährige Investition ist. Da fängt dein Grafikkartenvergleich an zu hinken . Ich habe hier Hifi-Geräte von 1985 stehen und würde die keinesfalls tauschen weil die immernoch gleichwertig (zum Teil sogar besser) sind als heutige Geräte der Preisklasse. Außerdem halten Hifigeräte wirklich ein Leben lang.
Ob man Spaß dran hat liegt daran wie man die Prioritäten setzt. Ich bleibe dabei: Für Filme und Spiele reicht ein E300/E400 aus - sobald Musik gehört werden soll sollte man sich mit Kompaktlautsprechern umschauen .


----------



## fuddles (5. September 2010)

Wenn man 350€ als maximal Budget ansetzt ist das kein Anschaffung fürs Leben.

Bei dem Budget ist dem TE sicher ziemlich klar das er keine Konzertatmosphäre erwarten kann. Die darauf dann eine Empfehlung machen, sollten das zuerst bedenken, vor der Empfehlung. 
Was Beratung heißt weiß ich nämlich ziemlich genau, da dies quasi mein Beruf ist oder den größten Teil ausmacht.


Equitas schrieb:


> Nur das ich keine 699€ zur Verfügung habe





> Ich bleibe dabei: Für Filme und Musik reicht ein E300/E400 aus -


Im ersten Beitrag des Erstellers steht auch ganz klar: Heimkino mit Fernseher und BlueRay Player.
Ihm wurde trotzdem ungeachtet dessen ein teureres System empfohlen.


----------



## Menthe (5. Oktober 2010)

So melde ich mal wieder, bin letztens auf das Teufel Kompakt 30 gestoßen. Ist das zu empfehlen? Und brauch ich dafür trotzdem noch einen Reciever?? Wäre dann der hier Onkyo TX-SR308 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Teufel Kompakt 30 ist auch absoluter Mist. Brüllwürfel haben in einem Heimkino einfach nichs verloren.


----------

